# AMH



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone in Northern Ireland ever had an AMH test done?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya buba - wot is AMH?  Don't think so hun sorry but good luck


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

I measures your ovarian reserve.  Done alot in England if FSH is raised.


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Buba, its Nina ..just was looking through the posts and saw this..I hope you know a bit more about this test now..I had a clomid challenge test done which is also an excellent indicator of ovarian reserve..if your FSH is high, then I'm afraid it indicates poor egg reserve and though another cycle might have a better reading, it really doesn't change the problem. I went through all of those a number of years ago and my periods stopped in Jan 06. Therefore I was told I was in Premature menopause. No reason- not genetic, it just happens. Anyway I just thought I'd tell you this. You're not alone believe me! Sometimes the ovaries do kick start again and they cant explain that either so never lose hope.x


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hiya,

Ive only just had this test done at The Origin - It tells you how many egg reserves u have left. It saves taking a fsh test each mth, and can be taken any time of your cycle. Here is some info i found on good ole google for you:

_Women can now find out how much time they have left to start a family with a simple blood test.

The test checks for levels of anti-Mullerian hormone (AMH) which is made by the ovaries and plays a vital part in the production of the female hormone oestrogen. It also helps the egg mature each month.

The level of AMH indicates how well the ovary is functioning and, as this falls with age, experts believe it is the best indicator of future fertility.

One in seven women in the UK now choose to become mothers beyond the age of 35 and this test could be vital for those wanting to delay motherhood but who do not want to miss their chance of becoming a mum.

The test, which is not yet available on the NHS, can also be useful to women wanting to know when they are likely to start the menopause. And it can help couples assess how likely they are to succeed at IVF because the higher the level of AMH the better quality the mother's eggs are likely to be.

'Experts now agree that AMH is one of the most accurate measures of a woman's fertility,' says Dr Ellis Downes, consultant gynaecologist and chief executive of GynaeCheck, who supply the test.

'Similar tests already available tend to check for levels of oestrogen but as these fluctuate when a woman becomes menopausal it will not be as accurate as the AMH test.'

The test kit can be ordered over the internet, but unlike similar tests available can be done at any stage in a women's cycle. The sample is then sent to a laboratory.

The results will be delivered within five days and come in a traffic light form. Green means the woman's AMH levels are normal and that provided she has no other health issues she should have no problem conceiving for the next 12 months at least.

Amber means that levels of AMH are starting to fall and she may have problems conceiving if she delays for more than a year and red means that the levels of AMH are very low and that she may be menopausal.

The test can also be used as a marker for polycystic ovary syndrome, a hormonal condition._

I paid £85 for the test, but is worth it to find out your results .... i hope im green 

Becky Xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the contents [/red]


----------

